# My Best of Five (Oldies German) x 12



## Gina Wild Fan (29 Aug. 2012)

My Best of Five (Oldies)


1. Uschi Glas














2. Iris Berben

_*Playboybilder sind hier verboten!*_


3. Christiane Hörbiger














4. Gabi Dohm















5. Sabine Christiansen















Wie findet Ihr die Damen und welche reife Dame gefällt Euch zusätzlich


----------



## aceton (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: My Best of Five (Oldies German)*

Gaby Dohm gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Pferdle (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: My Best of Five (Oldies German)*

Alle "Mädels" haben wunderschöne "Augen" - Danke


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: My Best of Five (Oldies German)*

danke vielmals


----------



## Geniesser (29 Aug. 2012)

alle Damen sind reife Schönheiten, danke


----------



## Sarafin (29 Aug. 2012)

Gaby Dohm


----------



## limonade (29 Aug. 2012)

Gaby Dohm


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Aug. 2012)

Gaby Dohm fand ich damals sehr attraktiv. Wenn "reif" über 50 bedeutet, gefällt überhaupt keine mehr; irgendwann ist Schluss mit attraktiv.

:thx:


----------



## Gina Wild Fan (1 Sep. 2012)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Gaby Dohm fand ich damals sehr attraktiv. Wenn "reif" über 50 bedeutet, gefällt überhaupt keine mehr; irgendwann ist Schluss mit attraktiv.
> 
> :thx:



Also H & B

Das sehe ich aber vollkommen anders. Warum muss denn über 50 automatisch "Unattraktiv" bedeuten

Attraktivität und Aussehen kann man doch nicht immer gleichstellen nur mit jungen Damen, die 20, 30 oder 40 Jahre alt sind.

Ein gutes Aussehen hat doch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.

Nimm doch mal die Hollywood-Männer zum Vergleich.

Reihenweise werden die Sexiest-Man Alive zwischen 30-50 gewählt, ob du einen Clooney, Pitt, Wahlberg etc. nimmst

Und das hat jetzt nichts mit denen dreien zu tun

Da kannste auch genauso Damen wie Roberts, Sarandon etc. nehmen

Ich meine das heutzutage die Attraktivität mit dem Alter gerade erst zunehmend ist

Gruß Karsten n8t


----------



## Gina Wild Fan (1 Sep. 2012)

Hier noch mal extra ein Nachtrag für *Aceton, Sarafin und Limonade*


1. 



2. 



3. 



4. 



5. 




Wenns gefällt ist ein Danke gern gesehen


----------



## KimFisher66 (2 Sep. 2012)

Ich steh auf Sabine Christiansen!


----------



## Gina Wild Fan (4 Sep. 2012)

KimFisher66 schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Sabine Christiansen!



Wer nicht




Hätte da noch was für dich "KimFisher66"


----------



## KimFisher66 (14 Sep. 2012)

Schade das es das 3 Bild nicht in groß und Hd gibt:crazy:


----------



## KimFisher66 (14 Sep. 2012)

Hatte schon meine ersten "Großen Erlebnisse" als Sie noch bei den Tagesthemen war!


----------



## belbo (14 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## fredo1960 (14 Sep. 2012)

Gaby Dohm und Uschi Glas haben geile Titten. Mit den beiden könnte man eine sehr schöne Nacht gestalten !


----------



## Greedo (26 Sep. 2012)

Mir gefällt Uschi am besten. Schade, dass das erste Bild nicht größer ist.


----------



## borninhell (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr Geil!!! Danke


----------



## Rotbenzi (29 Sep. 2012)

Auch die Gaby Dohm ist noch eine Sehr Hübsche Frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Sep. 2012)

Uschi und Gaby sind sehr tolle Frauen.


----------



## Reggi (4 Feb. 2013)

einfach wunderschöne bilder .danke


----------



## Johnny59 (3 März 2013)

*AW: My Best of Five (Oldies German)*

Ich finde Gaby Dohm immer noch wahnsinnig attraktiv und erregend!


----------



## stopslhops (20 Apr. 2013)

also ich finde z.B. Sabine Postel und Daniela Ziegler supersexy!


----------



## Namson (24 Apr. 2013)

nnnnnniiiiiiiicccccceeee


----------



## klaus2013 (31 Aug. 2013)

Gaby Dohm !!


----------



## Dede072 (8 Sep. 2013)

USCHI????
Die ist doch nur gestelzt und diät-fixiert.
An der ist doch alles nur Show-Effekt, ehrlich, Leute!


----------



## Dede072 (8 Sep. 2013)

Johnny59 schrieb:


> Ich finde Gaby Dohm immer noch wahnsinnig attraktiv und erregend!



Mit fast 70 noch so unwiderstehlich flirten




können (bei 10:21)
das soll ihr mal eine nachmachen.
Eine wahnsinnig attraktive Frau. 
Ich sag Euch: das muss von Innen heraus kommen.


----------



## Dede072 (8 Sep. 2013)

*AW: My Best of Five (Oldies German)*

Genau, die Augen sind's.
Die machen den Unterschied zwischen hübsch anzusehen und attraktiv.


----------



## eule4711 (2 März 2014)

Christiane Hörbiger


----------



## freely (19 März 2014)

gabi ist mein faforit...


----------

